# "begrudged to the nameless" - "wanting eyes"



## Waenelin

coucou,

encore un passage poétique compliqué, avec notamment 2 difficultés :
- "begrudged to the nameless" = convoités jusqu'à l'innomable?
- "wanting eyes in their back" : on comprend bien l'idée (ils sont tellement avides de voir qu'ils voudraient avoir des yeux dans le dos ; _wanting _= littéralement _lacking_, manquants) mais comment traduire autrement que par _avides _?

Le reste du passage est assez coton aussi, je vous laisse juges...

They arrive in ones and twos, with wanting eyes in the back of their heads, riding the decayed means of transportation begrudged to the nameless. They wait silently under banks and restaurants for late trains, watching oily brown ropes spin out and stretch for navigating blind, crippled narrows between blackened columns of crumbling marble. Children play there after dark, on the razor rails where rusty wheels only stop shrieking for three hours every night.


*Essai de trad :*
Ils arrivent seuls ou à deux, avec des yeux avides derrière la tête, dans des moyens de transport pourris _convoités jusqu'à l'innommable_. Ils attendent silencieusement les derniers trains devant les banques et les restaurants, regardant les graisseuses lignes brunes s'allonger et s'étirer _pour se frayer un chemin dans les passes aveugles et difformes, _entre les colonnes noircies de marbre effrité. Des enfants jouent là le soir tombé, sur les rails lames de rasoir où les roues rouillées ne s'arrêtent de hurler que trois heures par nuit.





 Toutes les suggestions sont les bienvenues!!
Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## Gil

begrudged to nameless  
Ce que je comprends:
donnés à contrecoeur aux anonymes (ou aux sans-noms)...


----------



## Waenelin

Gil said:
			
		

> begrudged to nameless
> Ce que je comprends:
> donnés à contrecoeur aux anonymes (ou aux sans-noms)...



Ah! oui, merci, c pas bête... c sûr que c ça, même!  je n'avais pas le Harrap's à l'époque, et j'étais partie sur "convoiter" pour begrudge, avec je ne sais plus quel dico qui le donnait en premier sens...
ça collerait tout à fait, puisque le poème parle des pauvres gens.

Par contre peut être pourrait-on plutot mettre "_abandonnés _à contrecoeur"? parce que les "means of transportation" sont "decayed", quand même... non?


----------



## Gil

Waenelin said:
			
		

> Par contre peut être pourrait-on plutot mettre "_abandonnés _à contrecoeur"? parce que les "means of transportation" sont "decayed", quand même... non?



D'accord.  (Il me manque des caractères...)


----------



## Cath.S.

Waenelin, qui sont ces ils qui arrivent seuls ou par deux, s'il te plaît? J'ai besoin de savoir ça pour me faire une image.


----------



## Benjy

une petite remarque à faire.. wanting eyes _in the backs of their heads_. je crois que ça faire allusion au fait que ce sont des personnes hyper mince, mal nourries etc etc.. et que donc ça veut dire que leurs yeux sont super enfoncés dans les orbites (l'orbite?). bon il se peut que les yeux derrière la tête veuille dire ça, j'en sais rien hehe.

une idée..


----------



## germinal

*Wanting Eyes in the backs of their head    *Maybe the poet is trying to convey the idea that the sight of these people inspires the feeling of being regarded by pleading eyes.

Germinal.


----------



## Cath.S.

oily brown ropes = des _cordes _graisseuses de couleur marron et non des lignes


> je n'avais pas le Harrap's à l'époque


 Evite de te servir de dictionnaires bilingues sauf pour traduire des termes techniques. Ils limitent la pensée du traducteur contrairement aux monolingues, que l'on trouve de plus en abondance sur Internet.


----------



## Waenelin

egueule said:
			
		

> oily brown ropes = des _cordes _graisseuses de couleur marron et non des lignes
> 
> Evite de te servir de dictionnaires bilingues sauf pour traduire des termes techniques. Ils limitent la pensée du traducteur contrairement aux monolingues, que l'on trouve de plus en abondance sur Internet.



merci du conseil, mais en fait, je bosse avec plusieurs dictionnaires en même temps ! pour les monolingues, j'utilise celui de WOrdreference of course, mais aussi 3w.tfd.com, qui est génial parce qu'on peut avoir le thésaurus très complet à chaque fois, mais aussi d'autres dictionnaires spécifiques  : médical, légal etc., + un lien avec l'encyclopédie Wiki. Très très bien fait


----------



## Waenelin

germinal said:
			
		

> *Wanting Eyes in the backs of their head    *Maybe the poet is trying to convey the idea that the sight of these people inspires the feeling of being regarded by pleading eyes.
> 
> Germinal.



yes, it's possible... but to make it in french


----------



## Kelly B

This is what I hear from the English, but it's hard for me to judge how it sounds in French:

...avec leurs yeux nécessiteux au dos de la tête, dans des moyens de transport délabrés offerts avec réticence....


----------



## Cath.S.

Kelly B said:
			
		

> This is what I hear from the English, but it's hard for me to judge how it sounds in French:
> 
> ...avec leurs yeux nécessiteux au dos de la tête, dans des moyens de transport délabrés offerts avec réticence....


Salut Kelly,
quand tu dis "au dos de la tête" (on ne peut pas dire ça en français) est-ce que tu veux dire ce que disait Ben, _enfoncés dans les orbites_, ou bien veux-tu dire qu'ils ont des yeux _derrière la tête_ ?


----------



## Kelly B

Salut!
Même que leurs yeux littérales soient probablement enfoncés dans les orbites, moi j'imagine du premier coup qu'il y'en ait une deuxieme paire qui vous regardent de la chevelure....

(Comme toujours je vous invite à me corriger tout en sachant que je suis parasseuse par rapport aux accents...)


----------



## Cath.S.

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Salut!
> Même que leurs yeux littérales soient probablement enfoncés dans les orbites, moi j'imagine du premier coup qu'il y'en ait une deuxieme paire qui vous regardent de la chevelure.... =>
> Même si leurs vrais yeux sont probablement enfoncés dans leurs orbites moi j'imagine du premier coup qu'il y'en a une deuxieme paire dans la chevelure, qui vous regarde.
> (Comme toujours je vous invite à me corriger tout en sachant que je suis par*e*sseuse par rapport aux accents...)


Tant mieux cela confirme ma propre impression, je dirais que ces mystérieux personnages ont un comportement paranoïaque. 
Je les imagine comme des toxicomanes venus des banlieues qui se retrouvent "en ville" pour acheter ou vendre de la drogue.


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Tant mieux cela confirme ma propre impression, je dirais que ces mystérieux personnages ont un comportement paranoïaque.
> Je les imagine comme des toxicomanes venis des banlieues qui se retrouvent "en ville" pour acheter ou vendre de la drogue.



Continue.  Tu vas écrire "Starmania"...


----------



## fetchezlavache

en savons-nous plus sur qui 'ils' sont ?

d'autre part, je dirais volontiers 'seuls ou par deux' et non 'à deux'... ça fait moins 'couple'...


----------



## Kelly B

Thanks... Out of curiosity, how do the other word choices sound to real live Francophones?


----------



## Waenelin

egueule said:
			
		

> Salut Kelly,
> quand tu dis "au dos de la tête" (on ne peut pas dire ça en français) est-ce que tu veux dire ce que disait Ben, _enfoncés dans les orbites_, ou bien veux-tu dire qu'ils ont des yeux _derrière la tête_ ?



je viens d'avoir une idée qui pourrait peut être cumuler les 2 sens très pertinents relevés par Kelly et Germinal :

_"Il arrivent seuls ou à deux, des yeux béants derrière la tête..."_
qui rend l'idée du _creux_, non? idée qui me semble la principale ici... cf creux de la faim, regard creusé, etc...

qu'en pensez-vous?

sinon j'ai pensé aussi à
_des yeux affamés derrière la tête,_
mais c'est plus connoté.


----------



## Waenelin

egueule said:
			
		

> oily brown ropes = des _cordes _graisseuses de couleur marron et non des lignes


je reviens sur ce post Egueule : j'avais volontairement traduit _rope _par _ligne _(d'ailleurs on dit ligne de cordage), car les lignes sinueuses qui s'éloignent sont ici des rails, non?


----------



## Kelly B

_car les lignes sinueuses qui s'éloignent sont ici des rails, non?_
Je suis d'accord. Et si "ligne" est ambigue, tant mieux.
J'aime _béant_, mais je reviendrais peut-être a ton premier choix, _avide._ Afin de t'énerver.__


----------



## Waenelin

Kelly B said:
			
		

> J'aime _béant_, mais je reviendrais peut-être a ton premier choix, _avide._ Afin de t'énerver.__



Agreuuuuuu !  dans _avide _y'a pas l'idée de creux... et puis j'aime bien _béant_, d'abord, na ! j'l'ai adopté. 

Sans rancune


----------



## Cath.S.

Waenelin said:
			
		

> je reviens sur ce post Egueule : j'avais volontairement traduit _rope _par _ligne _(d'ailleurs on dit ligne de cordage), car les lignes sinueuses qui s'éloignent sont ici des rails, non?


Il devrait faire attention à ne pas mélanger ses métaphores alors, parce que deux lignes plus bas il les compare à des rasoirs.


----------



## Waenelin

egueule said:
			
		

> Il devrait faire attention à ne pas mélanger ses métaphores alors, parce que deux lignes plus bas il les compare à des rasoirs.



ben oui, les lignes sinueuses des rails coupants comme des lames de rasoir ! Où est le problème??
Avec une superbe allitération en R crissant tout le long des 2 dernières lignes, en plus...
moi j'aime bien


----------



## Cath.S.

Waenelin said:
			
		

> je viens d'avoir une idée qui pourrait peut être cumuler les 2 sens très pertinents relevés par Kelly et Germinal :
> 
> _"Il arrivent seuls ou à deux, des yeux béants derrière la tête..."_
> qui rend l'idée du _creux_, non? idée qui me semble la principale ici... cf creux de la faim, regard creusé, etc...
> 
> qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> sinon j'ai pensé aussi à
> _des yeux affamés derrière la tête,_
> mais c'est plus connoté.


J'au du mal à discerner ce que tu appelles l'idée principale. "Creux de la faim regard creusé..." c'est où dans le texte ?
<elle part en imitant le cri du vautour>


----------



## Waenelin

egueule said:
			
		

> Tant mieux cela confirme ma propre impression, je dirais que ces mystérieux personnages ont un comportement paranoïaque.
> Je les imagine comme des toxicomanes venus des banlieues qui se retrouvent "en ville" pour acheter ou vendre de la drogue.



Eagle, le terme _béant _va aussi dans ton sens, non? 
tu ne m'as pas dit ce que tu pensais de ce terme.


----------



## Waenelin

egueule said:
			
		

> J'au du mal à discerner ce que tu appelles l'idée principale. "Creux de la faim regard creusé..." c'est où dans le texte ?
> <elle part en imitant le cri du vautour>



non, c'est pas dans le texte exactement, c'est dans l'atmosphère générale du poème. Disons que ça me semble être le concept-clé qui permette de relier toutes les idées précédemment dégagées : 
- avides, nécessiteux (creux de la faim, avoir un creux à l'estomac etc.)
- "wanting" (manque = creux)
- yeux enfoncés dans leurs orbites, regard creusé etc.,
- yeux énormes, baîllants, grands ouverts des gens parano qui voudraient voir partout...

C'était plus clair ainsi ?


----------



## germinal

egueule said:
			
		

> Il devrait faire attention à ne pas mélanger ses métaphores alors, parce que deux lignes plus bas il les compare à des rasoirs.


 

Hello again, Far from mixing metaphors, by using _lines _you are removing one as the author had used ropes as a metaphor for the railway _lines so if you want to stay true to the original you should retain the metaphor in some way perhaps? _

_Germinal_


_._


----------



## LV4-26

Waenelin said:
			
		

> watching oily brown ropes spin out and stretch for navigating blind, crippled narrows between blackened columns of crumbling marble.


Let the natives (or anyone else) correct me if I'm wrong. 
You seem to take it that "blind, crippled narrows" is the object of "navigate"
I have a different impression. I think that 
- "blind" here is an adverb modifying "navigating" rather than an adjective modifying "narrows".
- the "crippled narrows" refer to the ropes, i.e; to the rails. 

"navigate blind" would be something like "travel blind" (as in _And you want to travel blind -_ L. Cohen_)_Hence, _naviguer à l'aveugle_ or anything to that effect.

I'm not that keen on "graisseuses lignes brunes" in French. It sounds somewhat strange to me to put an adjective such as "graisseuses" before the noun.
But this may be a matter of personal taste.

PS : moi aussi, j'aime bien "béants".
PPS : why "for navigating" instead of "(in order) to navigate". ? Does the former really mean the latter here ?


----------



## LV4-26

Pour mieux faire comprendre mon message de tout à l'heure (au sujet de la construction), voici une tentative de traduction, probablement trop libre. Mais c'est juste pour montrer comment je comprends le texte anglais. Il est possible que ma compréhension ne soit pas la bonne.


_Ils arrivent seuls ou par deux, des yeux béants derrière la tête, dans ces moyens de transport rongés par l'usure que l'on abandonne à regret aux anonymes. Enfermés dans leur silence, ils attendent les derniers trains devant les banques ou les restaurants, les yeux fixés sur ces cables luisant de graisse, ces lignes brunes qui s'allongent et qui s'étirent pour se frayer un chemin à l'aveuglette, chenal étroit et perclus entre des colonnes noircies de marbre effrité. C'est là que les enfants jouent à la nuit tombée; sur ces rails semblables à des lames de rasoir où des roues mangées par la rouille ne s'arrêtent de hurler que trois heures par nuit._

PS : je ne suis pas du tout fana de "perclus" mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre pour l'instant.


----------



## Waenelin

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Let the natives (or anyone else) correct me if I'm wrong.
> You seem to take it that "blind, crippled narrows" is the object of "navigate"
> I have a different impression. I think that
> - "blind" here is an adverb modifying "navigating" rather than an adjective modifying "narrows".
> - the "crippled narrows" refer to the ropes, i.e; to the rails.
> 
> "navigate blind" would be something like "travel blind" (as in _And you want to travel blind -_ L. Cohen_)_Hence, _naviguer à l'aveugle_ or anything to that effect.
> 
> I'm not that keen on "graisseuses lignes brunes" in French. It sounds somewhat strange to me to put an adjective such as "graisseuses" before the noun.
> But this may be a matter of personal taste.
> 
> PS : moi aussi, j'aime bien "béants".
> PPS : why "for navigating" instead of "(in order) to navigate". ? Does the former really mean the latter here ?



Hello LV... (ton avatar est génial)
We're both french, so U don't mind if we make it in french I suppose... d'autant que moi, pour décortiquer des subtilités grammaticales en parlant  anglais, j'ai un peu de mal ! 

Je m'étais posé la question que tu soulèves, car il est vrai que l'a juxtaposition des adjectifs "blind" et "crippled" apposés à "narrows" était bizarre. J'y avais renoncé pour 2 raisons : d'abord, pour avoir un peu l'habitude du style de Viggo, ça n'était pas si surprenant que cela (tant au niveau de la structure de la phrase qu'au niveau du choix des adjectifs "décalés"), ensuite parce que je ne vois pas comment s'en sortir avec l'autre tournure :
  regardant les graisseuses lignes (cordes) brunes s'allonger _en naviguant à l'aveugle (pourquoi _for navigating_ alors??) , (telles des?) défilés infirmes???, _entre les colonnes noircies de marbre effrité.

 Tu le vois, je suis perplexe quant à cette manière d'envisager les choses...  J'avais déjà eu du mal à traduire _crippled narrows_, mais alors dans ce contexte, je ne vois vraiment pas. 

Pour graisseuses lignes brunes par contre, je ne pense pas que ce la soit gênant ; il est assez courant en français quand il y a 2 adjectifs d'en mettre un avant le nom et l'autre après, and it sounds quite good here... pour moi en tout cas. 

...et merci pour _béants_.


----------



## Waenelin

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Pour mieux faire comprendre mon message de tout à l'heure (au sujet de la construction), voici une tentative de traduction, probablement trop libre. Mais c'est juste pour montrer comment je comprends le texte anglais. Il est possible que ma compréhension ne soit pas la bonne.
> 
> 
> _Ils arrivent seuls ou par deux, des yeux béants derrière la tête, dans ces moyens de transport rongés par l'usure que l'on abandonne à regret aux anonymes. Enfermés dans leur silence, ils attendent les derniers trains devant les banques ou les restaurants, les yeux fixés sur ces cables luisant de graisse, ces lignes brunes qui s'allongent et qui s'étirent pour se frayer un chemin à l'aveuglette, chenal étroit et perclus entre des colonnes noircies de marbre effrité. C'est là que les enfants jouent à la nuit tombée; sur ces rails semblables à des lames de rasoir où des roues mangées par la rouille ne s'arrêtent de hurler que trois heures par nuit._
> 
> PS : je ne suis pas du tout fana de "perclus" mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre pour l'instant.



je viens de voir ta trad'. Donc tu sous-entends bel et bien le "comme"... mais "chenal étroit et perclus"... c'est un peu libre, non?
je réfléchis et je reviens vers toi.


----------



## LV4-26

Waenelin said:
			
		

> je viens de voir ta trad'. Donc tu sous-entends bel et bien le "comme"... mais "chenal étroit et perclus"... c'est un peu libre, non?
> je réfléchis et je reviens vers toi.


Pour moi, les deux rails parallèles forment comme une passe (narrows), un défilé étroit. D'où mon "chenal étroit" (qui n'est pas une bonne traduction mais qui, encore une fois, permet d'éclairer ma propre interprétation du texte). Ce chenal est "perclus" parce que les rails ont un côté raide, les parallèles ne se rapprochent ni ne s'éloignent jamais. Et ce côté "infirme" est renforcé par la matière dont ils sont constitués. Le métal interdisant toute idée de souplesse ou d'élasticité.

Bon, là, ça vire à l'explication de texte et Viggo était peut-être à cent mille lieux de mes divagations.

PS : j'ai écrit mon premier message en anglais pour que les anglophones puissent nous dire si ma compréhension de "navigating blind" est envisageable ou totalement farfelue.


----------



## Kelly B

I don't think that "blind" modifies "navigating", myself; ceci dit, I don't think "aveugle" is right either. "Blind" implies "sans visibilité", I think; the straight rails/ropes are the straight path through black, jagged (my interpretation of crippled) and narrow ways. This part of it I think LV expressed well.


----------



## Waenelin

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Pour moi, les deux rails parallèles forment comme une passe (narrows), un défilé étroit. D'où mon "chenal étroit" (qui n'est pas une bonne traduction mais qui, encore une fois, permet d'éclairer ma propre interprétation du texte). Ce chenal est "perclus" parce que les rails ont un côté raide, les parallèles ne se rapprochent ni ne s'éloignent jamais. Et ce côté "infirme" est renforcé par la matière dont ils sont constitués. Le métal interdisant toute idée de souplesse ou d'élasticité.
> 
> Bon, là, ça vire à l'explication de texte et Viggo était peut-être à cent mille lieux de mes divagations.
> 
> PS : j'ai écrit mon premier message en anglais pour que les anglophones puissent nous dire si ma compréhension de "navigating blind" est envisageable ou totalement farfelue.



je comprends ton idée mais à chaque fois que j'essaie de la rendre, je trouve qu'on est loin du texte. Je ne le sens pas...
Perclus est un sens éloigné de "crippled, me semble t-il, qui veut d'abord dire  infirme, invalide... je ne trouve pas de terme qui rende les 2 idées que tu veux faire passer... à moins de mettre 2 adjectifs comme tu l'as fait , et d'extrapoler encore plus.
_ces lignes brunes qui s'allongent et s'étirent pour se frayer un chemin à l'aveuglette, chenal étroit et perclus entre des colonnes noircies de marbre effrité
canal paralytique filant entre des colonnes...
tel un corridor étroit et raide... ???

_tout ça est "bancal" et trop interprété à mon avis.

Non, vraiment, plus ça va, plus je reviens à mon premier feeling... les lignes sinueuses qui attirent la vue dans des passes aveugles (=sans visibilité, on s'enfonce ds le noir ; l'atmosphère est plutôt glauque : ce sont les derniers trains etc) et difformes (pour _crippled_) car la voie fait des virages, est peut être déformée par le rouille justement, et en tout cas paraît déformée au regard. Tout ça pour créer une atmosphère sinistre par l'emploi de qualificatifs "humains" là où ils n'ont rien à faire... c'est bien du Viggo, ça.


----------



## Cath.S.

Waenelin said:
			
		

> Eagle, le terme _béant _va aussi dans ton sens, non?
> tu ne m'as pas dit ce que tu pensais de ce terme.


Et voici. 
Je trouve_ que béant _est un terme passif/réceptif que même la mydriase que provoque le sevrage d'opiacés ne saurait justifier. 
Alors que _wanting_ déborde de désir actif. Tu avais proposé _affamé_ qui véhiculait mieux cette idée.


----------



## LV4-26

Well, you know better, Waenelin.. 
Je n'ai jamais rien lu de lui donc, je pense que tu es mieux placée.


----------



## Cath.S.

Waenelin said:
			
		

> _canal paralytique  filant entre des colonnes..._
> _tel un corridor étroit et raide... ???_
> 
> tout ça est "bancal" et trop interprété à mon avis.
> 
> Non, vraiment, plus ça va, plus je reviens à mon premier feeling... [...] c'est bien du Viggo, ça.


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, Wae. 
J'ai une petite question. Viggo, n'est-ce pas le prénom de Mortensen ?


----------



## fetchezlavache

for what it's worth, je suis d'accord avec jean-mi pour son interprétation de navigating blind etc.. 

et aussi avec egueule pour sa remarque à propos de "béant"


----------



## Benjy

on a trouvé encore ce que c'est que ces brown greasy ropes? parce qu'à la lecture je vois pas à quoi ça pourrait corréspondre lol. mais le langage employé ça me fait penser aux insectes qui s'avance à tâtons en utilisant leurs antennes.

i think blind is an adj as well.. when you talk about a blind corner you can't see whats coming. or a blind passage would be one where you can't see whats happening.


----------



## Waenelin

egueule said:
			
		

> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, Wae.
> J'ai une petite question. Viggo, n'est-ce pas le prénom de Mortensen ?



Salut Egueule, contente d'avoir ton approbation...

Oui, c'est Viggo Mortensen, d'où ma remarque à propos de son style. 

Jean Mi, c'est le prénom d'LV4 ?? parce que LaVache avait l'air d'accord avec lui...
Mais on a quand même Betty qui est américaine et d'accord avec nous


----------



## Waenelin

egueule said:
			
		

> Et voici.
> Je trouve_ que béant _est un terme passif/réceptif que même la mydriase que provoque le sevrage d'opiacés ne saurait justifier.
> Alors que _wanting_ déborde de désir actif. Tu avais proposé _affamé_ qui véhiculait mieux cette idée.



looooooooooooool  d'accord...
Mais je ne trouvé pas _béant _si passif que ça (et dans _affamé _y'a plus parano)...
Je vais faire un sondage d'opinion autour de moi


----------



## fetchezlavache

Kelly B said:
			
		

> I don't think that "blind" modifies "navigating", myself; ceci dit, I don't think "aveugle" is right either. "Blind" implies "sans visibilité", I think; the straight rails/ropes are the straight path through black, jagged (my interpretation of crippled) and narrow ways. This part of it I think LV expressed well.




kelly, quand on navigue sans visibilité, on navigue à l'aveugle ou à l'aveuglette...


----------



## LV4-26

Waenelin said:
			
		

> Mais on a quand même Betty qui est américaine et d'accord avec nous


Juste pour que tu ne t'emmêles pas les crayons : jean-mi, c'est bien moi et "Betty" est en réalité Kelly.


----------



## Kelly B

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> kelly, quand on navigue sans visibilité, on navigue à l'aveugle ou à l'aveuglette...



Bien vrai -- perhaps I'm making a distinction without a difference. I've also clearly been taking "aveugle" too literally. Still, it is frustrating to hear a difference without expressing myself well....


----------

